# Corsair White 600T.. How good is airflow?



## Pestilence (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm bored with my Antec 1200 and i absolutely love the 600T in White. Anyone have it? How's airflow?


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 3, 2011)

its good especially it could acomodate long vga card and support internal radiator
m.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&hl=en&client=mv-google&v=kLCwBkf4o94


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 3, 2011)

its okay for air cooling

Corsairs Carbide series is whats being targeted at Air Cooling crowds even then it has room for a 240mm rad up top most for use with the new Corsair H100 240mm All in one sealed water cooler.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 3, 2011)

A single 240 cools my 2500K and 480 and should fit at the top of the case from the pictures i've seen.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 3, 2011)

it will fit up top or you can fit 2 120 or was it 140mm fans im to lazy to look 

but 2 up top 2 in front 1 in back 1 on the side, its got air cooling down

Obsidian series is still the better case for full on water cooling.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 3, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> it will fit up top or you can fit 2 120 or was it 140mm fans im to lazy to look
> 
> but 2 up top 2 in front 1 in back 1 on the side, its got air cooling down
> 
> Obsidian series is still the better case for full on water cooling.



Obsidian cases are nice but i'm not a fan of there prices.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 3, 2011)

same here lol its why ill be going Fractal Designs Define XL Black Pearl, instead of COrsair,  the 500R was delayed till quarter 3 it was suppose to be released in June, corsair is so late releasing there stuff i dont care found someone with a better case at a better price.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2011)

Airflow is great its got a a big front fan and top fan which can be swapped out.
Front: 200mm white LED fan.
Top: 200mm white LED fan or swap it out for 2x120mm or 240mm radiator.

You can add the high airflow side panel instead of having a side window, its perforated with space for 4 120mm fans.

[yt]tU9Cjp-xTkM[/yt]

I much prefer this case to the 500R which i think looks a bit like my case the PC K62. Been wanting a Corsair 600T but i cant justify spending £120 on a new case (i just bought a £100 mechanical keyboard), i love the inside design of the PC K62 but its front panel and top panels could be better quality.

The only thing i would say about the 800D its full tower. I dont mind the plastic on the 600T at all as its shaped to fit the case and it has aluminium side panels where as the plastic on my case is just an attached front panel much like the NZXT Tempest in that respect. The rest of the case is solid steel painted black.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 3, 2011)

yea except the corsair 500R is far more roomy compared to a k62 has a 200mm side panel fan, and removable HDD rack and a fan controller,

so in comparison between a 500R and a K62 the 500R is cheaper then my K62 red dragon has superior build quality and is better at air cooling gpus etc.

in terms of the 600T the R500 has better cooling in terms of spot treatment aka GPU's which when looking at an enthusiast case you probably have decent gpus and anyone using stock coolers example my 6970s will attest they get hot without side panel fans, and as you pointed out the 600T can have its side panel swapped and fans placed on it but that adds cost cost to the point where there are far better cases for the price in that situation.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea except the corsair 500R is far more roomy compared to a k62 has a 200mm side panel fan, and removable HDD rack and a fan controller,
> 
> the 600T is a good case but its not really ment for air cooling and the secondary side panel + fans makes it around $50-60 more expensive then a 500R which will prove to be better out of box for far less  600T is just overall better suited for water cooling,



K62 - H 498 mm x L 496mm x W 214mm
600T - H 507mm x L 592mm x W 265mm

The only difference is really the width where that to me is to accommodate the large top 200mm fan and bigger tower coolers.

The 500R has 200mm side panel fan, 2x front 120mm fans and one rear 120mm fan. The 600D has 2x 200mm fan and a 120mm exhaust. HARDLY That much of a difference in fact id rather have the top fan and the bigger front intake than a side fan. At least the 600D has a side window  with the option for the side fans panel.

BOTH cases have options for 240mm radiators.

I dont see what your trying to convince me of, i prefer the 600T to the 500R.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 3, 2011)

actually it IS a difference because the 200mm fans are 20mm and while they move nice hair they dont have the ability for the force to push air through the HDD bays, so it still results in warmer gpu temps

let me put this way if you put 2x 6970s in a 600T stock vs 500R stock 500R will easily give a 7-10c drop in temps on both cards im simply stating on a stand point of open put your hardware in and see what temps are the 500R will be the better air cooling case,

i prefer the 650D to be honest its the same exact case as the 600T minus the plastic stuff.

major point here is 200x20mm can move nice amount of air but the pressure is weak,

so id rather have 2x front 120x25 fans that push more CFM then 1x 200x20mm ive had enough time to realize that unless the 200mm fan is on the side panel it wont cool much of anything

it helps HDD temps from the front but air dosent reach anything else granted the 200mm on top dosent rob the tower coolers of air like 2x 140mm for the K62 *reversing 1x 140mm on top as an intake dropped cpu temps 3'c at full load since the 140 isnt sucking air away from the Delta push fan. 

to put it basically 500R is more air cooling friendly out of box, 600T is a bit more water cooling friendly / oooh look inside the case and see the sexiness sort of situation.

it also goes without saying the 500R can fit much longer GPUs then the K62 can my 6970s barely fit inside a k62 theres only a quater- half inch space at best between hdd bays and the gpus 600T also has more room then the K62 in that department as well and thats without removing hdd bays


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2011)

Suggested retail price of 500R $129
K62 $99 on newegg with another $20 off with a promo voucher.
LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 Black 0.8 mm SECC, Plastic ...

Id rather not have either case maybe go for a Fractal Design R3 or a 600T. Depends on budget as i got my mate a CM690II at the start of the year for £50 and its good value for its price.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 3, 2011)

yea K62 Red Dragon is $129 lol different colors cost more

500R will come in white and in black both at the same price unlike lancool k62 which is $30 price hike between color choices, and is still the inferior case in terms of space cable routing and air cooling compared to the 500R 600T is also less appealing in terms of air cooling compared to the 500R, in terms of aesthetics that depends on the person.

and i know the feeling im going with the Fractal Designs Define XL Black Pearl


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe you didn't understand my post or skipped a bit, the 500R has 2x120mm front intake fans the 600T has 1x200mm. The only real difference i can see is instead of there being a top panel fan they stuck that on the side panel.

The whole idea of well it increases to the cost adding fans to the alternative side panel is negate if you have to buy top panel fans for the 500R.

The space isnt an issue in the K62 its only marginally a few mm smaller while obviously isnt as wide but as i said that only effects how tall a cooler you want to use and it fits most. If space is an issue someone needs a full tower not a mid.

EDIT: Obviously the Corsair cases are more well built overall. The K62R is like a special edition which is always more expensive, the white 600T is a bit more expensive than the original charcoal colour 600T and the only difference is the side panel window which you can already buy seperate.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 3, 2011)

and why would i need top panel fans

2x top panel fans as exhaust rob tower coolers of air, and thus causes higher cpu temps

even with both top fans turned off in the K62 all temps remain the same as with them so essentially the K62s top fans are worthless in terms of cooling

id rather have the 2x 120s in front and the side panel fan, not worried about top exhaust when GPUs are still the biggest heat magnet of anything inside a PC 

600T does have a 200mm im aware problem is the 120x 2 or 140x2 have more pressure so that air penetrates further into the case 

side fan directly influences GPU temps top fans not being there well that means no air robbed from the tower coolers which are the defacto standard in cooling for the time being,

and a 600T or K62 side panel that offers fan placements that costs $30-50 for the side panel then buy the fans so whats your point that puts the 600T into the $200+ range, for the same air cooling capability of the 500R

K62 isnt a bad case but i can tell from my experience with it that its not up to the task these days the TOP fan design in and of itself tends to be completely WORTHLESS when it comes to air cooling having top fan mounts is mostly just a convience for water cooling

then again maybe a case reviewer whos hiding somewhere can shed more light on this.


----------



## KieX (Jul 3, 2011)

Got a white 600T for my computer at work. The white paint does get quite dirty (from bumping into it with the plastic arm-rest of my office chair). But still appears to clean quite easy.

My previous case before this was Silverstone FT02, and in that respect, I feel Corsair did a good job in terms of quality finish. It is very well built, cleverly thought out with things like easy cleaning of dust filters.

Performance wise, it certainly runs hotter than the FT02 for GPU temps. Remedied that by sticking 2x120mm fans on the side panel over the GPU.

Was quite unlucky in that the top fan stopped working after a week. But corsair sent me replacement free of charge and hassle free. That Corsair customer service is certainly a plus in my books.

Hope those few things are helpful. Let me know if you got any questions specific about the case.




crazyeyesreaper said:


> 600T or K62 side panel that offers fan placements that costs $30-50 for the side panel


The 600T White comes with the fan placement panel and the window as part of the package. So it's only price of fans you'd add to improve it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2011)

With AMD mounts my cooler points to the top so a top panel fan is better. I find it hard to believe that top panel fan make ZERO difference, maybe in your set up but hard to believe in general its like that. Heat rises right?

I never said anything about buying a side panel for a K62 hell i dont even care about the K62, the 600T White comes with the alternative side panel fan mounts in the box. You can swap out the window for the mesh panel. The price of adding top fans to a 500R would be just the same as doing that to a 600T side panel. I wonder if you could even move the top 200mm fan to the side panel?

Id like to see someone explain how a 200mm fan is worse than 2x120mm, my understanding is that the bigger the fan, the quieter and the more air it moves.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 3, 2011)

my Frio mounts front to back,

top fans rob air from the delta fans causing higher temps then with the fans turned off

1 top fan as intake and 1 as exhaust also gives the same cpu temps as both being off,

in an up down orientation top fans work front back they negatively impact tower coolers.

yate loon medium speed 120mm fan same sound lvls as my old Haf 932s 200mm megaflow fans

110cfm vs 140cfm 

ill take the 140cfm with higher pressure over larger fan with more air movement and less pressure.

coolermaster fans have higher pressure and better overall airflow then the 200x20mm corsair fans aka 200x30 vs 200x20   so if 2x cheaper yate loons offer more air flow for less cost and are of the same noise ratio why would you take the inferior intake,

i feel a 600T with 2x 120x25 or 140x25 would make that 600T a fantastic case, to bad the 25mm fans dont fit because the max thickness is a 200x20 so you cant really replace them with a better 200mm fan or other 120 or 140s that are worth there price

that said its simple it sucks air away from intake on the tower cooler by sucking air away it causes turbulence to a degree and causes a drop in efficiency

example 1 fan blowing straight into another of different speeds the higher speed fan will cause the lower speed fan to spin faster it improves air flow 
but put a fan at 90' it robs that intake by robbing it of air it causes less air to effectively push through the fins on the cooler results in a temp increase

again ive noticed 3'c temp difference just turning off the top fans everything else stayed the same temps so in a front back oriented cooler the top fans dont really do a whole lot, in your situation again up down orientation it does make a difference because the back fan dosent rob your cooler of air, and the top fans suck the air out. it depends on orientation of the cooler,

also if you have a K62 your aware the top plastic angles the air flow backwards so the top fan isnt really sucking in war air as much as a case that has top fans and dosent have an angled exhaust setup


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2011)

I dont understand where heat rising works into that. Having one top fan blowing in and one out is stupid since it takes back in the heat in a circle.

EDIT: For get it, seriously going off topic here. Its not a thread about fan orientation and placement.


----------



## KieX (Jul 3, 2011)

The case does appear designed to have a Corsair H50/60/70 intake at the rear with the top fan exhausting. When using air cooler it has a small "hot-pocket" at the top rear in the default configuration.

With 2x120 mounted at the top they are placed nearer the rear of the case so it does improve temps over the 200mm fan. But running a GTX 470 and 2600K at 100% load all the time, I can't say temperatures have ever been a real concern in that case with default configuration.

Looking at the OP's signature, I'd say his 2500K will not have any problems with the default configuration. But his GPU definitely might want some extra air from the side.


----------

